
How Software Companies Die - spydez
http://www.zoion.com/~erlkonig/writings/programmer-beekeeping.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://searchyc.com/submissions/software+die?sort=by_date>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1637968>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1635094>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=552821>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=99568>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=43842>

